

Write Scalability of PostgreSQL - avar
http://rhaas.blogspot.com/2011/12/write-scalability.html

======
einhverfr
I have understood that 16 cores is a sort of sweetspot for 9.1. I guess this
explains the discussion about additional cores being helpful in 9.2.....

